# Grass fed prices



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Was in store last weekend, new special section for grass fed beef , $7.25.

Than a friend pointed out the Paleo diet , suppose to be the new fad diet and it has grass fed beef , pork and chicken in it !!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like the green grass is putting the green paper in someone's pocket. I am glad to see a diet that contains meat.

Any time a farmer is making enough money to keep going is good news to me.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I just hope it doesn't go the way of the Beefalo. They were big here for about 5 years then you couldn't give 'em away. I love watching grazing cattle. Just does the soul good watching them eat as the sun heads over the hill and the crickets and fireflies get going. Your work is done for the day. Jump in the swimming hole to cool off before heading up to the house to eat some grass fed beef pork chicken or venison.


----------

